# H70 Montage auf Sockel 1156



## Apfelkuchen (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Montageproblem mit meiner H70.
Leider habe ich den Quick-start-guide nicht, weil ich sie gebraucht gekauft habe, und jetzt bekomm ich es nicht wirklich gebacken sie auf dem Sockel 1156 zu montieren 

Genauer geht es um diese Halterung in Kombination mit diesen 4 Plastikteilchen.

Egal, wie ich die 4 kleinen Teile in die Halterung stecke, es befinden sich nie mehr als 2 davon gleichzeitig über den Schraublöchern des Sockels.
Ich wollte es schon fast mit nur 2 Schrauben probieren, aber das sieht mir dann doch zu wackelig aus.

Ich hab schon alle möglichen Einbauvarianten ausprobiert, aber es funktioniert einfach nicht 
Auf der Backplate sind die Richtigen Löcher vorhanden für den 1156, die dort befestigten Metallhalterungen passen auch durch die Sockellöcher.

Könntet ihr mir bitte erklären, wie das montiert werden soll ?


----------



## X Broster (4. Februar 2012)

Hier hast du eine Anleitung:
Blog - FAQ — Mounting Your Hydro Series H50/H70 to Socket 1155

Die Halterung sitzt optisch schief auf dem Mainboard und die Schaumgummi-Spacer jeweils rechts und links vom Sockel.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (4. Februar 2012)

Danke, aber diese FAQ hab ich bereits gelesen, es hat leider mit meinem Problem nichts zu tun.

Die Schraubenhalterungen an der Backplate passen durch die Löcher, nur die der obere Halterung nicht.
Hier mal ein paar bilder, vielleicht verdeutlicht das mein Problem:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt 2 Varianten diese 4 oberen Plastikhalterungen zu moniteren, aber leider passt keine davon bei mir :/


----------



## X Broster (5. Februar 2012)

Also bei 115X müssen *alle* Schrauben durch die* innere* Durchführung der Halterung.

Wie ich das bei dir sehe ist die eine außen, die andere mal innen angelegt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Februar 2012)

Das ist nur auf diesem Bild so, ich hab wie gesagt beide Richtungen und kombinationen davon ausprobiert.

Wenn ich alle Schrauben nach innen zeigen lasse, könnt ich theoretisch mit einigem Biegen das halbwegs hinbekommen, dass wenigstens 3 Schrauben passen, mehr aber nicht.
Und die Halterung würde vermutlich auch dabei draufgehen:/

Kann es sein, dass meine H70 einfach noch nicht 1156/55-tauglich ist, und man da zusätzliche Teile braucht?


----------



## docday (5. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mal meine Quick-Anleitung aus der Kiste gekramt und diese bilder hier reingestellt.
Da ich ein Foxconn Inferno Katana 1156 Board habe , benutzte ich die Rot gekennzeichneten Löcher. Bei mir gab es keine Probleme und alles war in knapp 30min eingebaut.
Lass dich nicht vom Aufdruck H50 täuschen denn beide H50 und H70 sind identisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die anderen Bilder sind die restlichen aus der Quick-Anleitung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Februar 2012)

Ahh, vielen dank docday, das dürfte des Rätsels Lösung sein 

Diese 4 Teile mit der Bezeichnung "E" hab ich nämlich nicht, nur diese 4 "F".

Kann man diese Teilchen irgendwo beziehen? RMA ist ja warscheinlich nicht möglich, weil ich gebraucht gekauft hab.


----------



## docday (5. Februar 2012)

Man kann an diese Adresse CSGEurope@Corsair.com schreiben, mit oder ohne Rechnung als PDF.
English ist nicht unbedingt nötig da es eine Holländische Vertretung ist.
Ich bin aber noch auf der Suche nach einer anderen möglichkeit.!


----------



## X Broster (5. Februar 2012)

Daran liegts... hab mich schon gewundert, da ich meine H70 heute abnehmen musste und im Prinzip alles verständlich war.

Corsair hat wohl den Support eingestellt.

Ich würde eine mail mit der Bitte der fehlenden Teilchen an Corsair schreiben. 
CSGEurope@Corsair.com

Upps, da kam mir einer zuvor. Das ist wirklich eine blöde Sache.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (5. Februar 2012)

Ok, danke, ich hab grad mal eine mail geschrieben.

Ich hoff nur, dass der mich nicht einfach an die RMA weiterleitet. Die wird ja warscheinlich nicht möglich sein.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Sorry für das Delay!

Support ist weiterhin vorhanden - nur gab es einiges an Komplikationen leider. (bspw. Event/Urlaub/Krank)... Und da wir keinen Support als solchen in den Foren haben sondern nur Produktexperten aus dem Engineering oder der Technik oder Produkt Management die Ihre Produkte perfekt kennen kann es in den Foren zu Verzögerungen kommen, wir versuchen das aber dennoch so gut es geht zu unterbinden. Die RMA, Technical Support etc. auf Corsair.com und die CSG sind davon nicht betroffen, diese Abteilungen sind für den Support direkt verantwortlich und immer erreichbar für euch - sollte es mal "sehr dringend sein".

Zum Thema:
Einfach eine RMA einleiten und um ein Retention Kit für LGA 1156/1155 für die H70 bitten.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (8. Februar 2012)

Vielen Dank, werd ich mal machen 

Ist ja klar, dass nicht immer sofort jemand antworten kann, auch Mitarbeiter von Corsair sind Menschen.


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Februar 2012)

nicht dafür, immer gerne


----------

